# EPIRB - What to get ??



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

Just been looking into getting an EPIRB as we are about to start venturing into Moreton bay. I see a few people are using PLB's. I'm just wondering what is the safest most practical option and just wondering what your recommendations are.

I'm thinking about getting this EPIRB.

http://www.ja-gps.com.au/Kannad/safelin ... -with-gps/

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A plb seems to be a better option for a kayak and it it small enough to fit in your life jacket pocket.
I went with the Fast Find 211 which seemed to be pretty popular.

They seem to recommend an epirb for a boat but ideally the crew would all carry a plb. As we are a small craft a plb seems more appropriate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There is no requirement for an EPIRB unless you are going 2 nm or more offshore. http://www.bream.com.au/abt/2009/Smooth ... ernBay.pdf

A PLB is the go, and Kerry has it nailed.

Trevor


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

keza said:


> A plb seems to be a better option for a kayak and it it small enough to fit in your life jacket pocket.
> I went with the Fast Find 211 which seemed to be pretty popular.
> 
> They seem to recommend an epirb for a boat but ideally the crew would all carry a plb. As we are a small craft a plb seems more appropriate.


Ok, so it seems the PLB is the go. I'll take your advise and look at the Fast Find 211. Here is a link to one, is this the correct one and how is the price? Can you recommend a place to pick one up around Brissie.

https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... olutePage=

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Is an epirb even mandatory 2nm off shore for kayak. Was browsing the maratime safety sites recently looking for info regards the VHF license and saw mention of an exemption to epirb requirements for kayaks.

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/campaigns/406.html - see dot points down page.

Not advocating taking nothing, but was pleased as it meant only carrying plb would not result in penalty. Go for plb if on kayak.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

antsrealm said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > A plb seems to be a better option for a kayak and it it small enough to fit in your life jacket pocket.
> ...


That's the one Tony, the price looks fine, I was very luck with mine and picked it up in a good sale.
Not sure on Brissie locations butI'm sure someone will chip in on that.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

It seems not, but it is a great thing to have when all else fails. The speed and accuracy with which they will find you is comforting.

Circumstances that might make you activate the PLB could be not necessarily that you have stuffed up with weather or your kayak's sea worthiness. For example you could suddenly have severe cramps/nausea/dizziness, or (unpredicted) weather may suddenly be life threatening. Unless your life is in imminent danger, other methods such as VHF should be tried before activating a PLB.

Trevor


----------



## COZZIE (Jan 16, 2012)

"........"


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

COZZIE said:


> Why not get it from Whitworths, they have shops at Brekky Creek and the Gabba, plus elsewhere
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Yeah that's the plan. Just wasn't sure on the price point. But it seems decent so I'll get it from there.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I would have a water proof VHF radio and/or a good water proof phone pouch with a phone with the VMR on speed dial attached to your tightly fitted PFD. You can get a phone signal in most parts of the bay and it is far better to talk direct if you need rescuing.
Of coarse a EPIRB or PLB is good if all else fails. A smoke flare can be handy as well.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

ArWeTherYet said:


> I would have a water proof VHF radio and/or a good water proof phone pouch with a phone with the VMR on speed dial attached to your tightly fitted PFD. You can get a phone signal in most parts of the bay and it is far better to talk direct if you need rescuing.
> Of coarse a EPIRB or PLB is good if all else fails. A smoke flare can be handy as well.


Yeah I'm ordering all the serious gear today in preparation for the heading out into the bay. Just priced a Lowrance LHR-80A, what's your thoughts on that unit??

http://www.keoghsmarine.com.au/product_ ... uctID=1139

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I got the lhr-80 from Keoghs recently and am happy with it. It's feature set And price seem unbeatable in the local market. For the moment it is my compromise between VHF/gps/plb as it can fulfill all functions (dsc gives one button distress signal with gps co-ords). I am not going far off shore at this stage.

Size wise it is a little bigger than I expected but this comes with having gps function and large screen. Hopefully it proves durable.

I had a good play with it on weekend to learn how to use it. The dsc function relies on being issued with a unique mmsi number for which the VHF license is a pre-requisite. I intend on getting this ASAP but finding someone to administer the exam is a little tricky (see thread from yesterday).

There is a similar specced standard horizon unit (851) available from US that Trev (kayakone) recommends along with a good import option. I decided on lowrance due to local warranty support and larger screen (for gps functions).


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

badmotorfinger said:


> I got the lhr-80 from Keoghs recently and am happy with it. It's feature set And price seem unbeatable in the local market. For the moment it is my compromise between VHF/gps/plb as it can fulfill all functions (dsc gives one button distress signal with gps co-ords). I am not going far off shore at this stage.
> 
> Size wise it is a little bigger than I expected but this comes with having gps function and large screen. Hopefully it proves durable.
> 
> ...


Yep good to hear since I just ordered it 
Picking up the PLB mentioned above now from whitworths as well. Think I've blown 2k today on bits and pieces. Certainly hope I've covered it all as that will be the limit of my spending for a while.

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

I have the GME PLB with inbuilt GPS. I activated it one night from under a thick canopy of vegetation in extremely rugged terrain about 2 hrs drive from the westpac rescue helicopter base. Within 1.5hrs (approx), they were circling over head. Then GME replaced the unit free of charge (they have a policy that if it is used in an emergency situation replacement is free!).

Well worth the $$


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What GME model MrFaulty and how big is the unit? Currently looking at buying a PLB myself.


----------



## maccaoz (Jun 19, 2011)

I have had a GME MT410 PLB 406 for a few years.Goes everywhere with me on the KLR then gets into a pocket on the life vest for yaking.Usually solo so its a nice little security blanket.If I never use it I will be a happy chappy :lol:


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

MrFaulty said:


> I have the GME PLB with inbuilt GPS. I activated it one night from under a thick canopy of vegetation in extremely rugged terrain about 2 hrs drive from the westpac rescue helicopter base. Within 1.5hrs (approx), they were circling over head. Then GME replaced the unit free of charge (they have a policy that if it is used in an emergency situation replacement is free!).
> 
> Well worth the $$


Why did you need to activate it if you dont mind me asking ??


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbVMmYsAAB9bgAAQWQGO8pCKL+//oCAAgiKn4U01G0aTaE2jRNGMp6hFA2oyZGjJk0AyDQqcQP3fOUjgRlqP3KNd+Spr30Z7Y/ODYjZYA6hQBAloKcwmk/ZH5nsuFJmZz5r4lSgqDGztBOKbRWHlsX0c6rw6Le+6LmHK/CbiTlQIOZRUusWY9wiH6jBVzKg6y0uRvi1wnnIIOVEpbRDX4DWVIlmpMH4u5IpwoSFqmTMW


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

MT410G

rising river levels combined with lost equipment


----------

